# Suche Fake SMS - Opfer



## Anonymous (8 Juni 2005)

Hallo,
wer ist schonmal auf eine SMS mit falschen Absender (also SMS aus dem Internet bei der der Absender geändert wurde) darauf hereingefallen oder wurde damit belästigt? Wer würde darüber ein Interview evtl. fürs Fernsehen geben? bitte um Email: [...]@gmx.de

_[Bitte die NUBs lesen, keine Mailadressen. (bh)]_


----------



## surfmax (8 Juni 2005)

Sorry, bin jetzt angemeldet, also bitte PN wenn sich jemand findet!!!


----------



## Telekomunikacja (8 Juni 2005)

surfmax schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> wer ist schonmal auf eine SMS mit falschen Absender (also SMS aus dem Internet bei der der Absender geändert wurde) darauf hereingefallen oder wurde damit belästigt? Wer würde darüber ein Interview evtl. fürs Fernsehen geben? bitte um Email: [...]@gmx.de


Handelt es sich dabei um einen Privatsender?


----------



## surfmax (8 Juni 2005)

auch auf die Gefahr hin dass sich dann weniger melden, ja, es ist ein Privatsender. Sollte aber keine Rolle spielen.


----------



## Telekomunikacja (8 Juni 2005)

*Privatsender*

Welcher isses denn?


----------



## surfmax (8 Juni 2005)

Sat1


----------



## Telekomunikacja (8 Juni 2005)

oder die andere Sendung?


----------



## surfmax (8 Juni 2005)

das tut nun nichts zur Sache, bzw. wird demjenigen dann mitgeteilt.

EDIT: Hätt ich fast vergessen, es gibt auch ein Honorar, also ruhig melden


----------



## BenTigger (9 Juni 2005)

Ist diese Interviewwerbung mit den Betreibern hier abgesprochen worden?

(Heiko oder Sascha) Nein??

Dann Vorsicht... Es könnte so jeder kommen.... 

surfmax empfehle ich daher mal, sich offiziell mit den Admins in Verbindung zu setzen.

Den anderen Usern empfehle ich äusserste Vorsicht.


----------



## surfmax (9 Juni 2005)

Versteh ich jetzt nicht ganz, wer ist Sascha und Heiko? Es ist keine Interviewwerbung in dem Sinn, warum sollte es verboten sein? Ich setze mich telefonisch mit demjenigen in Verbindung und alles wird geklärt. Mir muss die Story nicht erzählt werden, ich vermittele nur. 

@Admins: meldet euch doch bitte per PN, wenn was falsch sein soll.

P.S: Wenn sich bis morgen keiner gemeldet hat, ist es ohnehin zu spät


----------



## BenTigger (9 Juni 2005)

Sascha und Heiko sind die Betreiber des Forums und du findest sie im Impressum, oder via PN unter Sascha und Heiko.

Und verboten ist es nicht, sonst wäre der Thread bereits weg. Aber du könntest z.B. ein Adresssamler sein und so Adressen sammeln.

Daher ist es hier üblich, in solch einem Fall die Admins anzusprechen, die dann den Usern nach Prüfung mitteilen, das es um ein ernstgemeintes Anliegen geht. So könntest du dann mehr Zuspruch erreichen.

@Telekomunikacja
Danke für die Links, die wollte ich auch grad raussuchen


----------



## Telekomunikacja (9 Juni 2005)

@surfmax

Vielleicht hilft Dir das weiter:

*http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=64230#64230*
*http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=88529#88529*
*http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=88619#88619*
*http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=100850#100850*


----------



## surfmax (9 Juni 2005)

Thx für die Hinweise. Habe mit den Admins Kontakt aufgenommen und warte auf deren Antwort evtl. gleich hier.

Nochmal: Per PN muss mir nur das Interesse mitgeteilt werden, ich gebe dann meine Telefonnummer her, damit derjenige mich anrufen kann. Adressweitergabe ist also nicht nötig! 

Sollte sich in den nächsten Tagen ohnehin keiner melden, ist es sowieso hinfällig.


----------



## Heiko (9 Juni 2005)

Von mir aus darf er seinen Aufruf veröffentlichen.


----------



## Telekomunikacja (12 Juni 2005)

*wenn sich jemand findet*



			
				surfmax schrieb:
			
		

> wenn sich jemand findet


*Hat sich jemand gefunden?*


----------



## surfmax (15 Juni 2005)

es hat sich erledigt!

@Mod: bitte löschen/schließen


----------

